# vlwbee - Velbert Williams



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

I bought 20 NWC nucs from Velbert Williams this spring. What a great person to deal with! Velbert went out of his way to help me get them transferred to my boxes and make sure that all was well with them. He spent most the day with us, and even took us out for lunch. A couple of them went queenless about a week after we got back and he shipped me replacement queens right away.


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

I agree, he's awesome!. I bought some queens from him last fall and he shipped them to TN in no time. He also spent like 30 minutes on the phone with me talking bees and giving queen introduction tips. I'd recomend him to anyone.
Tom


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

Velbert is a great guy. He is friendly and passionate about bees. Two thumbs up!


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

Just a note about velbert's bees. We are now on a strong Chinese Tallow flow and these nucs have literally exploded. They seemed to cruse along bringing in just enough to keep me from having to feed until the Tallow flow hit. Then they filled the first deep in less than 10 days and most are ready for the second deep. I am running out of equipment fast trying to keep up with them. I ran out of drawn frames quite a while back and have been loading them up with foundationless frames. It only takes them about a day to completely draw one deep frame. I am struggling to keep up with them. Not complaining though, I'll take all of these kinds of problems I can get!


----------



## pgayle (Jan 27, 2008)

GREAT person to deal with! :thumbsup: I am a hobby beekeeper and only ordered 2 queens. He answered my questions and treated me like I had ordered a hundred! 

(Can't say yet about the bees' disposition.. ask me in August! )

Gayle


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Velbert*

Is doing an outstanding job.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I couldn't agree more with earlier posts. Velbert is
top notch to deal with.


----------



## olivetr (May 13, 2009)

*Velbert Williams*

I have the privilege of living in Heavener Ok. close to Velbert. He has taught me a great deal about bees. I bought 2 splits last year when I first got started. I am now up to 7 hives. Velbert is a great mentor and resource for me. Tim


----------

